# Stalking is FUN!



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

There is a park not far from my house that I started to DREAD walking by because there are always SO many birds there and Otto would pull and pull and pull trying to get to them. Now he stalks them, which I find WAY more fun! After we stalk one, _I_ start looking for the next one! 

In this video, Otto was not happy with me, because I have a loud step and scared his prey off!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiMm-M4d2Z0&feature=g-upl


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Love it!! They do that innately?


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I didn't teach him!! lol they do it all on their own!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, it is inherited behavior. The act of stalking prey is part of the wolf's hunting sequence, and the dog's DNA is over 99% identical to the wolf's DNA... In fact, the "point" is simply a frozen "stalk". 

What they DON'T do innately is hunt in the presence of a big, loud, scary gun! Gun dogs have to be trained carefully. Just ask any of the hunters here on the forums. A good gun dog is the result of diligent training.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I made a post yesterday about a Weim that was suggestive of the Nature more than nurture debate. 

The owner thought it had no hunting instinct, until I commanded the dog to find the ball. Then to the owners surprise, the weim started quartering the field to pick up the scent of the ball. The owner wasn't even aware that it was a hunting instinct. Poor doggy, he is smart and deserves more from his dumb owner  

Great stalking vid. Mine give me those looks if I mess up and make a noise. It's like they look at you thinking......... "what is wrong with you.......couldn't you see the bird/rabbit/fox....... I nearly had it too....."


----------

